# Patent war between samsung and apple?



## maxohkc (Jun 29, 2012)

Quick question people I know that the gnex was ban because of some patent infringment... well uhh what about the nexus s and the nexus 7 all have the same exact search function... also doesnt the galaxy SII have android 4.0 why are those devices not in the same trouble... I know google is not getting sued because well they said the problem is with samsung not the google... am i missing something? Also when jellybean comes out will it have the same dumb downed interface?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...ban#entry768742


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Samsung should stop selling them processors for ishits

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> Samsung should stop selling them processors for ishits
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I concur.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a pretty big contract to give up, but I agree.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SparkyXI said:


> That's a pretty big contract to give up, but I agree.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They should wait until Apple starts ramping up production for the new iPhone (if they haven't already) and drop out then. There will be some backlash but if it delays the iPhone, that would probably hurt Apple. Then again, they would probably just push the limited stock out and when everything sells out in minutes the media will turn around and say the phone is so damn good that it's impossible to buy. There's no winning with iPhone fanatics.


----------

